# the system is trying to eat me (and i taste bad)



## odd (Jun 19, 2007)

the system is trying to eat me 
all i wanted to do is drink my beer 
to sit behind some dumpster without having to fear 
got arrested once 
got arrested twice 
maybe i shouldv'e taken my parents advice 
to quit my shit and learn to play nice
got arrested three times
got arrested four times 
i just finished a couple o' 40s and im feeling fine 
standing on the on ramp anywhere but here says my sign 
i always knew they'd catch me 
i know i'll always run 
i'll pay the price and i'll have my fun 
i have no patience for this shit 
i need myself a crew and a pirate ship 
a glock 47 and a couple full clips 
a bazooka full of dirty rigs 
and from afar i shoot those fuckin pigs
got arrested five times
got arrested six times 
it's always for somethin so dumb 
so mind warping it's makin my head go numb 
i don't give a damn i'll still give passing traffic the peace sign and the thumb 
only a youngin sixteen years of age 
my soul is a fire and a heart full of love and rage 
got arrested seven times
now im starting to lose count 
fuck these people and their laws 
i'm my own cure and cause 
the system is trying to eat me 
& i haven't showered for weeks 
i reek like a dumpster 
and these fuckers are going to gag 
on my smelly pits and my dirty rags 
i'll force em to puke me back on the streets 
food poisoning from hell 
they'll never get rid of the smell. 
i told em i wasn't edible 
they told me that wasn't credible 
and shoved me into their fat ol' gobs 
told me it was for my own good and it was their job 
now their the ones puking like some drunk slob 

- by the odd 
p.s 
this is only a rant of my 
extremley ticked off self. 
p.s.s 
hoping for the best and knowing the worst 
(i can't expect anything)

Post edited by: odd, at: 2007/06/19 17:39


----------



## Kagu (Jun 19, 2007)

*the system is trying to eat me*





yeah, the Sasquatch sucks.


----------

